# Axle shaft difference Help



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Noticed when I picked up my rear end today that one of the shoulders for the bearing (the old axle shaft's) is about .25" higher than the other. Other than that, dimensions are the same. This would push 1 wheel out .25"...
Any thoughts? Any other fitment issues? Rear end is way over budget.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Going to take this back to the guy who built my rear on Monday. The only fix I can think of is to put a spacer on before the bearing ...


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yeah, or get the right axle. The bearing has to be where the original one was, so that it can seat in the right position in the axle housing. Otherwise, it won't be sitting all the way in place on the machined lip, and won't have good support.


----------

